# Trolling Motor for Gheenoe LT25



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Looking at having a Minn Kota Trolling Motor put on my Gheenoe LT 25. Going with the 55lb thrust Saltwater one. So the the question is go with the transom mount hand operated or splurge on the copilot mounted on the nose cap? Is the manual operated adequate or is the copilot worth the extra money. Would be about a $700 difference. Going to have it installed at Custom Gheenoe.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a Copilot and if it died tomorrow I’d get another. To me it’s a thousand times better than a hand or foot control.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I've got a tiller control on mine and once it dies, it's replacement will be copilot


----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

I have a Copilot on mine with two remotes. Whoever's on the bow gets control with instructions to make corrections they need. I get to be on the platform and make small corrections as I see fit.


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Sounds like the extra money for a copilot may be the answer. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

I second the copilot. Love mine.


----------

